# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Nga duart e mia

## fara

Pershendetje
Pasi qe thurja eshte nje pasion i madh i imi vendosa qe disa punime ti postoj ne forum.
E  ne vazhdim cdo punim te bere  do t'ju tregoj edhe juve.
Shpresoj t'ju pelqejne.
FARA

----------


## gloreta

Shpresoj ti shoh e dashur. Por pa stres, .:)

----------


## fara

Gloreta postimi nuk me shkoi mire, por kerkova ndihme e neser besoj do ti shohesh.

----------


## gloreta

> Gloreta postimi nuk me shkoi mire, por kerkova ndihme e neser besoj do ti shohesh.


Pa problem e dashur, shpresoj qe dhe ti te gjesh kenaqesi duke i postuar.

----------


## fara

Shpresoj te postohet kete here.

----------


## drague

nuk lejohen myslimonet me qit shpatllat.;)

shaka ...e imja kjo

shume e bukur.

----------


## izabella

> Shpresoj te postohet kete here.


shume e bukur vertet...te lumshin duart...

----------


## alem_de

> Shpresoj te postohet kete here.


Te lumshin duar Fara vertete shume e bukur.Respekt......

----------


## fara

> nuk lejohen myslimonet me qit shpatllat.;)
> 
> shaka ...e imja kjo
> 
> shume e bukur.


Pershendetje drague,
Une jam muslimane e Europes, por kam edhe te mbyllura.
Faleminderit per vleresim.

----------


## fara

> shume e bukur vertet...te lumshin duart...


IZABELLA,
faleminderit shume, me vjen mire qe te pelqeu.

----------


## fara

> Te lumshin duar Fara vertete shume e bukur.Respekt......


Alem faleminderit edhe ty qe e vleresove punen time.

----------


## fara

kete xhemper me menge te shkurtra zakonisht e vesh me bluze por keto dite kohe e mire dhe ,,modelja nuk deshi t'ma plotesoj deshiren''.

----------


## fara

Ky eshte nje xhemper i vjeter , por desha ta kem kujtim,prandaj e postova.

----------


## fara

Ky eshte nje model qe ja pash EVA LONGORIAS, dhe ata qe e njohin punen do te dallojne qe te gjoksi eshte pune e bere jo nga poshte larte, por nga e djathta ne te majte .Tjerat i bera sipas qejfit tim.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Shume punime te bukura,per aq sa marr vesh.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Urime shume punime te bukura sa zili te kam une vetem me grep di te punoj shtija nuk mesova dot
po na nxir ndonje ne hsitje te pakten:P

----------


## fara

Pershendetje Helena
Te mesoj po deshe , kam edhe me grep por sa ti vij rradha.
Por te them se ne shtetin ku jetonim  e vlersonin shume thurjen .
Kishte revista vere dimer  me mostra,ku cdo rreshte shkruante si punohet edhe nese s'di puno si te thone dhe behet vete.
Keshtu  kam mesuar e tjerat pastaj deshire.
Edhe tani te afermit nga Zvicra e Austria me bijne revista edhe pse keto i kam me veshtire se vetem me shikim,por edhe kam pervoj me.
Shqip nuk kam degjuar ka dicka te tille ku do mesonin kush ka deshire,por te na shume cka mungon.

----------


## fara

> Shume punime te bukura,per aq sa marr vesh.


Pershendetje Serafim,faleminderit shume.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Pershendetje Helena
> Te mesoj po deshe , kam edhe me grep por sa ti vij rradha.
> Por te them se ne shtetin ku jetonim  e vlersonin shume thurjen .
> Kishte revista vere dimer  me mostra,ku cdo rreshte shkruante si punohet edhe nese s'di puno si te thone dhe behet vete.
> Keshtu  kam mesuar e tjerat pastaj deshire.
> Edhe tani te afermit nga Zvicra e Austria me bijne revista edhe pse keto i kam me veshtire se vetem me shikim,por edhe kam pervoj me.
> Shqip nuk kam degjuar ka dicka te tille ku do mesonin kush ka deshire,por te na shume cka mungon.


Jam shume e  gezuar do flasim po a ke kamera hahhaha te qendisim te dyja si gjyehset tona

sero ri urte mos u tall me grepin tim 9 numer e kam pse do ta shkembejme a

----------


## fara

Serafim,problemi yt nese dyshon ,por kismet do jemi ketu ne forum ne vazhdimsi e do bindesh se i bej vet.

----------

